# Meeresfrüchte (was: Hilfe Mahnbescheid Probenfieber Uniscore)



## Hippo (7 Januar 2012)

Laprimera schrieb:


> ... dass ich meine Kontoauszüge regelmäßig
> kontrolliere und ich noch nie eine längere Frist für Rückbuchungen benötigt habe.


Das ist doch schon ´ne ganze Menge mehr als viele tun ...



Laprimera schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar alles essen,











Laprimera schrieb:


> ...aber nicht alles wissen!


Nimm´s nicht persönlich, wenn halt jemand eine falsche oder nur teilweise zutreffende Meinung einstellt müssen wir das schon im Interesse aller nachfolgenden Leser berichtigen


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2012)

Boahhh, wird mir bei dem Bild schlecht!

_(hatte mal eine verdorbene Auster gegessen und wollte danach drei Tage lang sterben)_


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Januar 2012)

Wieso?
Austern darf man in allen Monaten essen, die auf "r" enden.


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2012)

Dort wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde esse ich das ganze Jahr Austern, frisch aus dem Meer, auch in Monaten ohne "R"
Und das schon fast 30 Jahre.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2012)

Hippo, es sind nicht die Austern, die einem schlecht werden lassen... Das Ambiente (der Tisch, der Standort des Tisches und das Teil des Tieres, welches zu sehen ist, das rechts unter dem Tisch liegt) ist es, der einem schlecht werden lässt  Das passt nicht zu den Austern


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2012)

Das dürfte einer von Hippos Hunden sein. Soweit bekannt, machen die sich überhaupt nichts aus Austern. 
Von daher droht also keine Gefahr.


----------



## Laprimera (10 Januar 2012)

Wow!!
Ihr könnt ja auch mal anders!!!
Austern sind so ziemlich die einzigen Muscheln, die ich nicht favorisiere -
zumindest roh!
Aber ich liebe südliche Gefilde!


----------



## Hippo (10 Januar 2012)

Hey Laprimera - meinst Du wir gingen zum Lachen in den Keller 
Aber überbacken mit Kräuterbutter sind sie auch lecker ...


----------



## Goblin (10 Januar 2012)

> Aber überbacken mit Kräuterbutter sind sie auch lecker ...


 
Bäääähhhhhh,bist Du pervers


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2012)

Meeresfrüchte sind sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber wenn man das mag, muss man schon nach Frankreich fahren. Da ist das Zeug auch frisch, selbst wenn man es im Inland am Markt kauft. Und in Frankreich ist es oft so, dass das Essen umso besser ist, je rustikaler das Restaurant.


----------



## Laprimera (12 Januar 2012)

Das ist auch in Italien und Spanien so! Je weiter man sich von den typischen Touristenrouten
entfernt, um so besser und preiswerter wird das Essen. Ich hab schon etliche solche herrlichen
Wirtschaften entdeckt, weil ich immer als Entdecker und nicht als Tourist unterwegs bin.
Übrigens liebe ich Meeresfrüchte! Überbackene Austern hab ich allerdings noch nicht probiert.
Leider verbinde ich mit Frankreich eher negative Erfahrungen (2 Überfälle, räuberische Auto-
werkstätten, unverschämte Kellner zumindest gegenüber allein reisenden Frauen)


----------



## Hippo (12 Januar 2012)

Falsche Gegend ...
... denke das war eher die Mittelmeerschiene rüber.
Ich fahre jetzt über 30 Jahre rüber und kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## Laprimera (12 Januar 2012)

Falsche Gegend?
Die Überfälle waren in Paris und Nizza, die unverschämten Kellner
ebenfalls in Paris und die betrügerische Autowerkstatt bei Toulouse.
Am Mittelmeer waren nur die Preise in den Restaurants horrende,
aber ich hab mich ohnehin bei den Bauern versorgt.
An der Atlantik-Küste hat's mir ganz gut gefallen, besonders Guerlain
wegen der Mystik, dafür war der Wind eiskalt(im August)!
Ich bin jedes Mal froh, wenn ich unbehelligt durch Frankreich durch
gefahren bin auf dem Weg nach Spanien.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Aber überbacken mit Kräuterbutter sind sie auch lecker ...


was, die Hunde?


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2012)

ggg ...
Die wären für eine Portion zu reichlich gewesen ...
Außerdem empfehlen asiatische Rezepte Hund nicht überbacken sondern eher geschmort ...


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Januar 2012)

Wird da nicht vorzugsweise gedünstet?


----------



## BenTigger (13 Januar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Meeresfrüchte sind sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber wenn man das mag, muss man schon nach Frankreich fahren. Da ist das Zeug auch frisch, selbst wenn man es im Inland am Markt kauft.


 
Ja das behauptete Verleihnix ja auch immer, wenn er seine aus Lutetia stammende Fische anpries


----------

